# Trane L.P. furnace burners don't all light



## BobK (Jan 20, 2008)

I put in a used Trane furnace that was working in another house ( on L.P.) It worked good for a week or so, now when the gas valve opens only the first two burners light most of the time, then gas valve closes since the burner by the flame sensor isn't lit. It stays lit if I help the flame spread across the other burners with a torch, but it only works on its own about one time in ten. Does the gas valve need to have the pressure adjusted, or is that even possible? The propane tank still has 200 gallons in it, and they checked the main pressure regulator when the tank was filled last time.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome Bob K:
L P gas is a dangerous creature that is best left alone for a licensed technician to repair. We have had so many horror stories in Kentucky that a law was passed on it about 14 years ago. When L P gas leaks out in the house it seeks out a low corner and lays there like water just waiting for a spark to ignite it and it makes a big blast.
Boyle's law says that a gas entered into a container will spread out to fill the whole container; it doesn't work with Liquefied Petroleum Gas, Propane Gas or Butane Gas, which are all almost the same thing.
Please ask the L P gas company to send a certified person out to work on the furnace. The house is worth more than the house call and your life certainly is worth more.
Glenn


----------



## guyod (Jan 21, 2008)

What Glenn said.. your propane supplier might even check that for free. i know NG companies do.

i have 2 very simple possible fixes.  

Make sure the burners are seated in place properly. might of got jarred in moving it. 

Check your regulator outside. 

there is an air vent make sure that is pointing down. if not water can get in and freeze.


----------

